# Shai Agassi: Electric Car Visionary



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Genius is not the word I woud use....


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

News Bot said:


> The genius of Agassi's proposal is the battery-switching station.
> 
> More...


Read far enough to get to the author's theory of the business model. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/10/opinion/10friedman.html?_r=1&em

Regarding lower gas prices, most people are happy prices declined. I'm saddened, it just delays the day when we become energy independent. Millions maybe billions of alternative energy investment dollars have been 
lost and many production plants have closed or been stopped in the planning stages, and funding for research on new energy sources has been pulled, because of the decline of oil prices. 

Mike


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've seen his plan before, and I still don't see how you can compare a car to the I-pod. I would rather own my car outright.


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

david85 said:


> I would rather own my car outright.


 
I would too, but there are sure a lot of people that don't even now. 
Mike


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

The concept could work, but it will be limited to a small number and configuration of vehicles. Cars come in all sorts of shapes and sizes. I'm having a hard time thinking of how the "hot swap" could serve so many different cars. In that sense it is indeed very limited.

Sorry, but I don't see a viable business here. An I-pod has a lot less raw materials in it compared to what Agassi is planning so his vision is not accurate.

The other thing is that dump charging is already here, why waste time with the hot swap equipment and all the related hardware when its not needed?


----------

